# Everyone's favorite guy was there. lol



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 29, 2007)

SO I told you guys I don't like to do weddings. Well, I didn't lie. But I did say I wouldn't do another. Guess I lied. haha. My mom talked me into doing pics for her friend's daughter. A wedding they threw together in a month and a half and didn't have the money for in the first place.

And guess who was there? Everyone's favorite family member! You know... the one with the good camera that gets RIGHT IN THERE trying to get all the good shots for them. GRRRRRRR. haha I did my best to work around him but he was up my but the whole time telling me that film is much better quality than digital and he can blow his pictures up way bigger than I can. (where is the eye rolling smiley? LOL)
When I ask him what aperture is he using, cause he insisted on taking all the same picks as me, he was like Um, I have to check on that. Then he never answered me. You know I don't think he knew what I was talking about!

So there. I suck at the wedding ordeal and I won't do it again but thanks you guys for encouraging me to try again from the last disaster. This one didn't cause quite as much mental anguish as the last one but I didn't enjoy it again. Just not for me. But to those of you who do this for a living - you work damn hard - be proud of yourselves!

Here he is:


----------



## Nein-reis (Aug 30, 2007)

Hate that guy... grah.  My last wedding I swear the entire brides family was following me around with SLR's, even the 10yr old was lugging a D40.  And they would all shoot me dirty looks when I was posing the bride/groom and changed locations before they were done with the shot.  Aggrivating.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 30, 2007)

Did the bride and groom know you were the photographer? Tell him to piss off... errr politely. My second last wedding was like that. The groom's cousin kept jumping in front to take a picture. After the 5th or so time he did it I asked him if he wanted to send his photos to the bride so I could go out take the arvo off and have some beers. He got the hint.

On an up side if he was using film, at least you have the chance to adjust the white balance to fluorescent, all his pictures are stuck green


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2007)

That makes me the more grateful that for the Silver Wedding I photographed on the 11th (that is a 25th wedding anniversary), the husband had told all others who offered to take pics there was no need and he had a hired photographer. To my big, big surprise (!) I really was the only one there with a camera in hand. That was so reassuring! 

That guy in "your wedding", JJM, would have made me cry out loud in despair, I think!

But beware if you for once get into THEIR picture, like happened to me when I did a shoot for my sister and many others were there with cameras, too, like this old man who insisted he "had to take the photos for the group", and who had run into ever so many of my planned shots, all of which got deleted without a word on my part, for such things just happen. (It was nothing as official or formal as a wedding, mind you!). But the one time I (not even seeing him trying to get his shot behind me) got into his shot, he shouted at me and groaned and rolled his eyes - and I'm afraid my reaction was none too friendly, for I muttered under my breath "**** happens, you know!" oops: )

But I'm with you JJM on telling all those who make a living out of photographing weddings that they should really, really be proud of themselves. It is a lot of work, and hard work too.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

Nein-reis said:


> Hate that guy... grah. My last wedding I swear the entire brides family was following me around with SLR's, even the 10yr old was lugging a D40. And they would all shoot me dirty looks when I was posing the bride/groom and changed locations before they were done with the shot. Aggrivating.


 

Ha I wish I would have.  I think that may be why wedding photography is not for me.  You have to take control and I'm not the type to say something when I dont know the person.  Like you got dirty looks when you moved the people before you were done, whereas I posed them and let him go first. LOL


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Did the bride and groom know you were the photographer? Tell him to piss off... errr politely. My second last wedding was like that. The groom's cousin kept jumping in front to take a picture. After the 5th or so time he did it I asked him if he wanted to send his photos to the bride so I could go out take the arvo off and have some beers. He got the hint.
> 
> On an up side if he was using film, at least you have the chance to adjust the white balance to fluorescent, all his pictures are stuck green


 

Yes they knew I was supposed to be there as photographer.  But some background info... The bride and I don't like eachother, our mothers are friends.  I know the bride didn't even want me to be there but I reluctanly agreed to do it for the mom's.  If fact at one point after the ceremony in between the reception (they were held at the same location) the bride looked at me and said 
"I don't even care about these f#$king pictures, can we just do the s#*t inside?"
I was so mad I wanted to walk away and go home right then but her sister pulled me aside and talked to me and asked me to please stay.  So I did.
You know what's funny?  The bride saw the pictures this week and she cried because she liked them so much.  But she still never appologized to me for being such a wench!


----------



## castrol (Aug 30, 2007)

You should have taken ONLY pictures with the guy in the yellow shirt in them.

HAHAHAHAHA...imagine how pissed the couple would be when they get their
photos. To me, that seems like a lot of fun. 

The last wedding I shot there were 40 people there with camera. It was insane.

Dang girl, you got a lotta gumption. I'll walk out if someone says that to me. I
sure do have a lot of things I can do with my time other than waste in on some
ungrateful prick.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> That makes me the more grateful that for the Silver Wedding I photographed on the 11th (that is a 25th wedding anniversary), the husband had told all others who offered to take pics there was no need and he had a hired photographer. To my big, big surprise (!) I really was the only one there with a camera in hand. That was so reassuring!
> 
> That guy in "your wedding", JJM, would have made me cry out loud in despair, I think!
> 
> ...


 

Yes that must have been nice to not even have another camera there at all!  That guy in the picture was the worst but there were several others with small digitals that were around for things like cake cutting but it sisnt bother me too much because those ones actually waited til I was done for the most part.
The guy with the film SLR wasnt nasty with me at all until I posed the bride in a way that was different and he said "Someone went to school for this." And I told him, no I learned everything online and I told him about this place.  After that he told my mom, I'm just letting her pose them cause she seems to have that down, but I have the film camera. UGH!

And yes, wedding photography... I was stressed out, emotional, tired, sweaty (95 degrees and no A.C.), insulted, and I cut both of the backs of my heels open with the shoes I was wearing, though usually they are quite comfy, just not after 7 hours of standing!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

castrol said:


> You should have taken ONLY pictures with the guy in the yellow shirt in them.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA...imagine how pissed the couple would be when they get their
> photos. To me, that seems like a lot of fun.
> ...


 
That would have been HILARIOUS if I had done that.  And you know I would have had so much fun doing that but I think my mom would be a little pissed at me! LOL
Yeah and she was an ungrateful brat.  I told my mom I shot the wedding, for free just like she wanted me too but if that girl ticks me off again I'm making her pay for the pics!!!


----------



## zendianah (Aug 30, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Yes they knew I was supposed to be there as photographer. But some background info... The bride and I don't like eachother, our mothers are friends. I know the bride didn't even want me to be there but I reluctanly agreed to do it for the mom's. If fact at one point after the ceremony in between the reception (they were held at the same location) the bride looked at me and said
> "I don't even care about these f#$king pictures, can we just do the s#*t inside?"
> I was so mad I wanted to walk away and go home right then but her sister pulled me aside and talked to me and asked me to please stay. So I did.
> You know what's funny? The bride saw the pictures this week and she cried because she liked them so much. But she still never appologized to me for being such a wench!


 

ARe you kidding me?  I would have kicked the crap out of her. OR left. Or did both. Your a trooper. That ungrateful person,... ARGGH.. Wedding Photography is hard.  Your a better person then I would be. Especially if I was doing it for a favor.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 30, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> ...at one point after the ceremony in between the reception (they were held at the same location) the bride looked at me and said "I don't even care about these f#$king pictures, can we just do the s#*t inside?"


 
wow, nice girl...sheesh...


----------



## Greatwhite (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JimmyJaceyMom* 

 
_...at one point after the ceremony in between the reception (they were held at the same location) the bride looked at me and said "I don't even care about these f#$king pictures, can we just do the s#*t inside?"_


_Wow, the groom sure got himself a prize in marrying  her...._


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

zendianah said:


> ARe you kidding me? I would have kicked the crap out of her. OR left. Or did both. Your a trooper. That ungrateful person,... ARGGH.. Wedding Photography is hard. Your a better person then I would be. Especially if I was doing it for a favor.


 
It was hard to not gather my things and leave.  But my mom works with her and her mother at the grocery store where I do all my shopping... I would rather not go there trying to avoid them after making a 'scene' at their wedding and I am too lazy to find another grocvery store!!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> wow, nice girl...sheesh...


 

Hey! Sheesh is MY word! LOL
Um, yeah she's not very nice.  A funny comment I got from a friend that saw the wedding photos, "Her pictures are so nice. THey would be a lot nicer if her face wasn't all bitched up like she wants to knock someone out!"
HAHA


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

Greatwhite said:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyJaceyMom*
> 
> 
> _...at one point after the ceremony in between the reception (they were held at the same location) the bride looked at me and said "I don't even care about these f#$king pictures, can we just do the s#*t inside?"_
> ...


 
:lmao: :lmao:  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 30, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> ...the bride looked at me and said "I don't even care about these f#$king pictures, can we just do the s#*t inside?"



I give them 3 years....  MAX.  It's more likely to be less than 2.

I would have given them 15 more minutes and left.  Friends or not...  when I agree to make photos at a wedding, I do it on my terms.  Some folks act as if they've bought your soul for the day.  I'm really not arrogant, but I won't subject myself to that sort of mistreatment.

I'm truly sorry it went this way for you.  It really has NOTHING to do with shooting weddings....  really!  You were working with an egocentric, selfish, inconsiderate person.  People like her can show up anywhere...  not just at weddings.

-Pete


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> I give them 3 years.... MAX. It's more likely to be less than 2.
> 
> I would have given them 15 more minutes and left. Friends or not... when I agree to make photos at a wedding, I do it on my terms. Some folks act as if they've bought your soul for the day. I'm really not arrogant, but I won't subject myself to that sort of mistreatment.
> 
> ...


 
You're right, I know for sure there are people like that everywhere.  I don't not want to do weddings anymore just because people suck (lol) but also because I'm just plain not good at it.  Not yet anyway and it's hard to tell if I just hated it because of the above mentioned things or if its because I dont know what I'm doing, but I think it's a lot to do with the pressure of messing up too.  
A wedding is an important day and there are so many shots you BETTER get and get right.  Then after its over if something happens or you didn't get it right, God, too much responsibility for me!


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 30, 2007)

Kathi, 
I think you are such a sweet person for doing both of these weddings for those ungrateful people.  I think what you're discovering is that more often than not, the clients who want everything for free or for really cheap are usually the worst clients to have.  I've discovered that the more people spend on me and my services, the more they respect what I'm doing and they try harder to help me out because they realize that in the end, they are only helping themselves.  (I'm thinking of a certain Jerry Maguire quote here)  

As far as family members wanting to take shots of the couple that I've posed, I'm still trying to find a happy medium.  With the more expensive weddings, most family members don't even try to shoot over my shoulder.  And with the cheaper ones, they tend to do it more.  Rather than try to get them to stop and possibly making things uncomfortable, I've been telling them to wait until I get my shots in and then they can take theirs.  When I explain that they'll be able to get them to look right at their camera instead of looking all over the place, they are usually willing to wait.  Plus, if I go first, then the Bride and Groom and whoever else is in the shot will give me all of their fresh smiles

In any case.  Bravo for trying.  Although, I bet if you charged more then you might get some less annoying circumstances.  Although, I'm sure some of the higher priced wedding photogs will tell you that you'll gain some new annoying habits/circumstances with the higher priced clients.  But at least you'll be getting paid for it


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 30, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> Kathi,
> I think you are such a sweet person for doing both of these weddings for those ungrateful people. I think what you're discovering is that more often than not, the clients who want everything for free or for really cheap are usually the worst clients to have. I've discovered that the more people spend on me and my services, the more they respect what I'm doing and they try harder to help me out because they realize that in the end, they are only helping themselves. (I'm thinking of a certain Jerry Maguire quote here)
> 
> As far as family members wanting to take shots of the couple that I've posed, I'm still trying to find a happy medium. With the more expensive weddings, most family members don't even try to shoot over my shoulder. And with the cheaper ones, they tend to do it more. Rather than try to get them to stop and possibly making things uncomfortable, I've been telling them to wait until I get my shots in and then they can take theirs. When I explain that they'll be able to get them to look right at their camera instead of looking all over the place, they are usually willing to wait. Plus, if I go first, then the Bride and Groom and whoever else is in the shot will give me all of their fresh smiles
> ...


 

Thanks April for the nice words.   I am a  major pushover in most instances I have to admit.  The thing for me is, I can't really charge a fee for something that I'm not that good at!   Maybe after I learn some more I'll try again.  It does just make me nuts too, to think that i could mess up and ruin the memories for that entire day!  you know.  Lots of pressure there.
In this instance I did okay but only because it was free.  I guess the bride crying over them is a good sign, especially since she thought she didn't even care about the pictures in the first place.  But if I had charged for this I would be dissapointed even more in what I got for them.  
Well... you know what they say... practice makes perfect, however, if it keeps going the way it shas so far I might get beat up by the next wedding party!!!


----------



## AdamZx3 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow ungrateful is the understatement of the day!! she should be doing cartwheels for having you take your time to do that for her.

 I checked out the pics in your Flickr stream and they are very very good for your 2nd wedding, you should be proud!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 31, 2007)

AdamZx3 said:


> Wow ungrateful is the understatement of the day!! she should be doing cartwheels for having you take your time to do that for her.
> 
> I checked out the pics in your Flickr stream and they are very very good for your 2nd wedding, you should be proud!


 
Oh, thanks for the comments.  I think for being a free photographer I did okay but I never could have charged for those, in fact, I can't wait to take most of them off of my flickr but that's how her family is viewing them right now, through flickr.  I think a lot of them are ok to view in small sizes ont he computer but wouldn't print too well y'know?
There were a few shots I was proud of but you know most if those ones I got the ideas directly from you guys. 
Thanks for taking the time to check em' out.


----------



## emogirl (Aug 31, 2007)

oh my gosh, i cant believe he was RIGHT in there...what an ass!!!  we have all had our fill of guys like that...but he might just take the cake!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 31, 2007)

emogirl said:


> oh my gosh, i cant believe he was RIGHT in there...what an ass!!! we have all had our fill of guys like that...but he might just take the cake!


 
HAHA! you know at first I was like, DUDE!  You're in my shot!  But then I was like, Hey! You aren't just in my way, you're in everyone else's way too!  Who stands right there in a bright ass yellow shirt!!!!!


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 31, 2007)

Well...it's overly biased here, so er...give the guy a break? The world isn't center around you. You got to remember that they didn't hire you, your mom ask you to do it.  If you're not a professional wedding photographer, you should be grateful for the experience their wedding provides.

Other than that...cut the excessive whining and just try.


----------



## littlesandra (Aug 31, 2007)

^ well aren't you just a ray of sunshine. 

She did the photos FOR them, as a favor for her mother and the brides mother. She didn't say she wasn't grateful, she just said it was an annoyance!


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 31, 2007)

littlesandra said:


> ^ well aren't you just a ray of sunshine.
> 
> She did the photos FOR them, as a favor for her mother and the brides mother.


That doesn't mean they owe her a lot. If you're known as the camera person in a family or a small social network, you know people are going to come to you for that kind of thing when the occasion arises. And most of the time they don't give much consideration as how good you actually are, it's like a "duh" decision. 

And it's nice, that they consider you to be that camera person. It's an encouragement.



> She didn't say she wasn't grateful, she just said it was an annoyance!


Of course she didn't say he wasn't grateful...why would you need to say that when you're whining about it?


----------



## nabero (Aug 31, 2007)

Well it sounds like you handled it with *class*.  

Kudos JJM!! :goodvibe:


[Oh, and per "the phototron"...I see nothing wrong with venting to a group who understand your frustration....but enough thread jacking]


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 31, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Well...it's overly biased here, so er...give the guy a break? The world isn't center around you. You got to remember that they didn't hire you, your mom ask you to do it. If you're not a professional wedding photographer, you should be grateful for the experience their wedding provides.
> 
> Other than that...cut the excessive whining and just try.


 

Haha you crack me up! No I wasn't paid, my mom asked me because the bride's mother wanted me to do it, not because my mom wanted me to do them. 
I would never dream to think that the world revolves around me but it was very understood that I was there not as a guest, but as the person whose only reason for being there was to take pictures. DUH.

Excessive whining... I don't know if I was whining really more just sharing my experience and if you paid attention you can see that I did try,,, even after being mistreated. 
Thanks for taking the time to comment, have a lovely day there.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 31, 2007)

littlesandra said:


> ^ well aren't you just a ray of sunshine.
> 
> She did the photos FOR them, as a favor for her mother and the brides mother. She didn't say she wasn't grateful, she just said it was an annoyance!


 
Big hugs to for standing up for me, but it's really no big deal.  People are entitled to say what they feel, even if it only benefits their own sense of self importance.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 31, 2007)

nabero said:


> Well it sounds like you handled it with *class*.
> 
> Kudos JJM!! :goodvibe:
> 
> ...


 

Thanks I'm glad you thought so.  And originally I didn't even think of it as a vent but more an 'inside joke'  as I've heard this story here quite a few times.  But yes, a vent it became when I told more of the story.  

Just for the record I want to mention to anyone that is interested in wedding photography that I am not trying to tell you that it is bad or that you shouldn't do it.  Just FOR ME, I like one on one photoshoots that you can plan out and take your time wiht.  It's a personal thing.
There were some lovely times at that wedding that actually made me almost teary and I'm not very emotional at all, like when the bride danced with her dad.  I was happy to capture that dance.  

Thanks for the kudos Nabero!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 31, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> That doesn't mean they owe her a lot. If you're known as the camera person in a family or a small social network, you know people are going to come to you for that kind of thing when the occasion arises. And most of the time they don't give much consideration as how good you actually are, it's like a "duh" decision.
> 
> And it's nice, that they consider you to be that camera person. It's an encouragement.
> 
> ...


 

okay man, it was very flattering that they wanted me to be there to do their photos, but that doesn't make it okay for them to treat me however they like. I didn't want to do this wedding but in the end I agreed because I was told no one else could get them nice images from the day, Then this guy was there following me around and taking all the same shots as me. It was annoying... what's it to you anyway?
:heart:


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 31, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Haha you crack me up! No I wasn't paid, my mom asked me because the bride's mother wanted me to do it, not because my mom wanted me to do them.
> I would never dream to think that the world revolves around me but it was very understood that I was there not as a guest, but as the person whose only reason for being there was to take pictures. DUH.
> 
> Excessive whining... I don't know if I was whining really more just sharing my experience and if you paid attention you can see that I did try,,, even after being mistreated.
> Thanks for taking the time to comment, have a lovely day there.


Yeah I kind of misplace my comment. I was just irritated by the increasing aggressive comments toward the guy and the bride.

That should answer the above post as well.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 31, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Yeah I kind of misplace my comment. I was just irritated by the increasing aggressive comments toward the guy and the bride.
> 
> That should answer the above post as well.


 

Hey that's alright little buddy - I gotcha.  Its really ok though - the bride doesn't know, doesn't care and probably wouldn't be surprised to see me talking about this.  We go back some and it's not like we despise eachother, we just don't... mesh, know what I'm saying?

And the guy, well... I told him about TPF so hey, if he visits here the first thing he'll learn is not to stand in the middle of the aisle blocking the guests in a bright yellow shirt. :lmao:  I doubt he'll visit though because when I said I learned everything online he laughed at me. :meh:


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

Jimmy,
Nasty but good trick I learned long ago.  When I have an Uncle Bob that get's all crazy (or videographer ect), I'll be really nice, get slighly in front of them, turn my flash around backwards (as it normally is) and bump the flash up by 2 and put my camera on rapidfire and blast away.
I'll promise you that they will move pronto.  And they can't shoot for minutes after either. LOL.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 1, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Jimmy,
> Nasty but good trick I learned long ago. When I have an Uncle Bob that get's all crazy (or videographer ect), I'll be really nice, get slighly in front of them, turn my flash around backwards (as it normally is) and bump the flash up by 2 and put my camera on rapidfire and blast away.
> I'll promise you that they will move pronto. And they can't shoot for minutes after either. LOL.


 






That is hilarious and brilliant!  hee hee ha ha.  Great idea and I will have to remember that one!!!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 1, 2007)

Hate to be the fly in the ointment here, but might just be careful what you are saying, especially seeing as you referred the fellow here - you wouldn't want this coming back to bite you in a few years. 

On a brighter note, you did a wonderful job especially given the circumstances. Love the detail shots


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 2, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Hate to be the fly in the ointment here, but might just be careful what you are saying, especially seeing as you referred the fellow here - you wouldn't want this coming back to bite you in a few years.
> 
> On a brighter note, you did a wonderful job especially given the circumstances. Love the detail shots


 

It's ok.   I know these are public forums and anything I say can and might be used against me. LOL  I keep that in mind and try not to say anything too damning. 
I originally intended for this to just be a joke about how everyone says about the familiy members being up in their with the cameras and then it happened to me. LOL

And thanks so much for the comments on the pictures.  The detail shots are the only ones I like but those are pretty easy, objects just stay put and listen!


----------

